# MP5 vs. Uzi/Micro Uzi



## tomo pauk (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you folks compare MP5 family of SMGs with Uzi weapons?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 10, 2009)

The Uzi is kind of inaccurate due its open bolt, I am sure that the MP5 is better is better almost in any aspect, the only lesser thing is teh rate of fire if compared with the micro uzi.

The grip and control of the MP5, specially the variant with fixed stock is quite superior to the israeli gun.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

Honestly never fired either. But for an armchair choice, the MP5 wins hands down. And even with an armchair degree on this issue and micro-Uzi is not even in the same class for the MP5 weapon design.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree with Matt. Although the Uzi is a good weapon, and excellent for its time, it can't really be compared to the HK family.
The MP5 series are superior in every way, from accuarcy, precision of working parts, which in turn minimise stoppages, weight and balance etc etc. Also, it is one of the few SMGs I have used which will reach and hit the target accurately beyond 100m !!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2009)

Matt and Terry have it right... Ive fired both and there really isnt any comparison in a firefight...


----------



## Soren (Dec 10, 2009)

It's a nobrainer.. MP5 all the way.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 10, 2009)

MP5 no contest.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 10, 2009)

Just as an observation, would it be fair to liken the Uzi to a Sten gun or something of that nature ? Cheap, easy to produce and reasonably reliable all things considered ? It seems to me that if this is the case then the two weapons are in totally different classes, it would be like comparing a Sten to a Thompson.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

...and a Thompson, while a good weapon, is an utter pig. Weighs a ton and with little punch. I'd take a Sten or a Greasegun in a heartbeat. Ever hefted one of those, especially with a drum mag? Jeez!! Like picking up a barbell.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 10, 2009)

I can tell you now mat that I wouldn't like to be standing in front of either, I reckon those .45's would mess me up pretty bad. But getting back to the point, the Sten was a mass produced piece of crap....for gods sake you could make one out of the same materials you make a bong out of 
The Thompson meanwhile is a high quality gun, and apparently they are extremely reliable. I also heard Matt that the Drums made 'em jam, so most of the troops used the box magazines...Is that correct ?

By the way, I'm not calling the Sten crap in the sense that it was rubbish, it was just mass produced and made from cheap parts.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

It's all in your expectations. The Thompson with drums was a POS. Mainly due to the drums, but also due to the fact that it was over engineered for warfare in mud/sand. It was made out of forged steel and American walnut. That makes for quite the weapon to lug around. Even with stick mags it weighed almost 11lbs empty.

Don't get me wrong. I don't want to be shot by a .45ACP. I don't want to be shot by a .22LR. But if you are choosing submachine guns, the Thompson aint one of them.


----------



## Glider (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldn't hesitate to call the Sten rubbish. A nastier, cheaper weapon, you would have to go a long way to find. It was designed to be cheap and it was.
If you would like a closer companion to the Uzi I would suggest the Sterling which is what the Sten might have been from the start. Still pretty cheap but widely used and pretty popular


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 11, 2009)

Seems we have a nasty trend here 
Just how big is price difference between the two?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thompson's are very expensive if you acquire an original. Uzi's are too.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 11, 2009)

And MP5 price?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2009)

Full auto? $15k - $20k depending upon features (folding stock, barrel length, etc).


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

I think the Thompson weighs somewhere around 11lbs, right? 

As for the better I say MP5! Just based on what I've seen my dad at the range do with the MP5 at work (It's for SWAT but he gets to shoot it at the range for training...)it seems a lot more stable than an uzi...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thompson with drum about 14lbs. She's a beast.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Holy crap.....I thought the M1 Garand weighed a lot.... when it's nearly 4 lbs less...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2009)

MP5, it isn't really a contest imho.


----------



## glennasher (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to work at an indoor shooting range. We had a couple of Uzis to rent, as well as pistols, so I shot them quite a bit, just for giggles. They are a lot of fun to shoot, but outclassed badly by the MP-5s. I have a couple of buddies with HKs, one is suppressed, the other isn't. Both are quite easy to shoot well, but then again, I don't have any trouble controlling Thompsons, either. Heck, I like them all.
Uzis are surprisingly well made, for what they are, as nice as the Ingrams, for example, are NOT. My boss had a Class Three Manufacturer's license, so he also "made" (converted) semi-auto Uzis to full-auto configurations. Guess who got to test fire them? He also sold lots of other Class Three stuff, he had, in inventory, a couple of M1A1 Thompsons, a bunch of Uzis, and a good assortment of other neat toys. It was a fun job while it lasted.
I also shot a lot of full-auto stuff in the Army, way back when.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd just prefer to have a P90, excellent stopping power, nice weight distribution in the bullpup configuration and it's French...But we won't hold that against it.


----------



## piet (Dec 12, 2009)

its a Belgium made weapon


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

...and not high on the stopping power scale either.


----------



## Soren (Dec 12, 2009)

The FN P90 is a great weapon, and in terms of use I'd actually rate it higher than the MP5. The MP5 is the king of SMG's, there's no argueing that, but as I've said before the classic SMG has neared the end of reign as the best close combat weapon.

As for the FN P90's stopping power, I'm confident it's more than adequate seeing how it does a lot of tissue damage to anyone unfortunate enough to get hit by it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

The P90 and it's military round was designed to penetrate armour. Tissue damage was a secondary consideration.

I would buy a P90 over an MP5 in a heartbeat. But then you are stuck with civilian rounds that are actually rather anemic without the armour penetration capabilities. The round is inherently limited by the cartridge case size and bullet diameter. But the coolness factor is pegged at 100%.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the UMP 45...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep. Nice.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 12, 2009)

Superb looking SMG. And the ammo (.45 ACP mostly ) is something to stand against


----------



## Soren (Dec 12, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> The P90 and it's military round was designed to penetrate armour. Tissue damage was a secondary consideration.



True, but it still does a great deal of tissue damage, and quite simply because it's going so extremely fast plus the fact that it tumbles and breaks up upon entering the body.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

The 23gr bullet goes fast. The 40gr... not so much.

And keep in mind. A 23gr bullet is half the mass of a .22LR bullet. So don't make this something that it is not.


----------



## Soren (Dec 12, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> The 23gr bullet goes fast. The 40gr... not so much.
> 
> And keep in mind. A 23gr bullet is half the mass of a .22LR bullet. So don't make this something that it is not.



Hehe, I'm not exaggerating here Matt. The mass matters little if the velocity is high enough, and the 5.7x28mm's destructive capabilities has been very well tested and found significant. The 5.7x28mm SS190 projectile weighes 32 gr btw, not 23.

Even a round as small as the .17 HMR is very destructive for its size because of the very high velocity of this round, squirrels litterally explode being hit by one. This round is however for once too small to be effective against humans.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

Soren said:


> Hehe, I'm not exaggerating here Matt. The mass matters little if the velocity is high enough, and the 5.7x28mm's destructive capabilities has been very well tested and found significant. The 5.7x28mm SS190 projectile weighes 32 gr btw, not 23.
> 
> Even a round as small as the .17 HMR is very destructive for its size because of the very high velocity of this round, squirrels litterally explode being hit by one. This round is however for once too small to be effective against humans.



Look Soren. I'm not going to debate with you. As I said the PS90 is limited by cartridge size and bullet diameter.

The SS190 round you quote is restricted to military/law enforcement only. C'mon.

I'm not going to get into an argument that a .17HMR can't "kill" somebody. Hells bells man, an .22LR is deadly.


----------



## Soren (Dec 12, 2009)

Matt all I'm saying is that the 5.7x28mm is more effective than the 9x19mm Parabellum. That's it, I'm not trying to start an argument here.

And as for the .17 HMR, it can easily kill a man no problem, like you said a .22 LR can kill a man. But both wont penetrate much and thus can't be considered effective for either police or military work.

PS: There are three projectiles available for the P90, a 32 gr FMJ AP, 35 gr JHP a 40 gr JHP. The FMJ AP is only available for military police.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

Peace.


----------

